# Question for reloaders & cartridge pen makers



## Monty (Aug 25, 2012)

How deep do you set the 30 caliber bullet in the casing, point A or point B?


----------



## frank123 (Aug 25, 2012)

If you're setting it for a pen, set it to A so nothing on the cannelure shows.

Set it to the OAL of the finished cartridge if you're doing reloading, and the type of crimp (anything from no crimp to a roll or factory crimp) so that it crimps into the cannelure.  A cannelure is somewhat limiting on the type of bullet vs the overall length of the cartridge, a non cannelured bullet gives greater flexibility for seating depth and casing length.


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 25, 2012)

frank123 said:


> If you're setting it for a pen, set it to A so nothing on the cannelure shows.
> 
> Set it to the OAL of the finished cartridge if you're doing reloading, and the type of crimp (anything from no crimp to a roll or factory crimp) so that it crimps into the cannelure.  A cannelure is somewhat limiting on the type of bullet vs the overall length of the cartridge, a non cannelured bullet gives greater flexibility for seating depth and casing length.


Nailed it!


----------



## Monty (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks. I had seen it both ways, but didn't know which was actually the "correct" setting.


----------



## ren-lathe (Aug 25, 2012)

Monty,
You can get bullets with no cannelure on them so the depth is less critical and you can set the length to what you need. Most of the .30's I load have no cannelure.


----------



## BigShed (Aug 26, 2012)

ren-lathe said:


> Monty,
> You can get bullets with no cannelure on them so the depth is less critical and you can set the length to what you need. Most of the .30's I load have no cannelure.



That's what I buy and use for my bullet pens. (but I have learned a new name)


----------

